# Angeln in British Columbia (Canada)



## SimontheCanadian (24. Juli 2008)

Guten Morgen, bzw. Abend wünsch ich euch |wavey:
Ich bin jetzt schon einige Monate in Kanada, mit meinem Vater ausgewandert, und habe auch die Angellizenz gekauft für 35$, mit dieser Lizenz darf ich in allen Gewässer in British Columbia angeln. 
Ich will jetzt aber ausschlieslich auf schöne Regenbogenforellen gehen. Werde mir dieses Wochenende für ein paar hundert 100$ Rute, Spuhle, Silch und weiteres holen. Mein Vater ist ein zimlich guter Angler und hilft mir auch dabei. Aber was ist wirklich gut für die grösseren Regenbogen? 
Ist da die Wurmmethode noch gut wenn man mit der Zapfenrute geht oder sollte man da anderes versuchen? |uhoh:


----------



## corny31 (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia (Canada)*



SimontheCanadian schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, bzw. Abend wünsch ich euch |wavey:
> Ich bin jetzt schon einige Monate in Kanada, mit meinem Vater ausgewandert, und habe auch die Angellizenz gekauft für 35$, mit dieser Lizenz darf ich in allen Gewässer in British Columbia angeln.
> Ich will jetzt aber ausschlieslich auf schöne Regenbogenforellen gehen. Werde mir dieses Wochenende für ein paar hundert 100$ Rute, Spuhle, Silch und weiteres holen. Mein Vater ist ein zimlich guter Angler und hilft mir auch dabei. Aber was ist wirklich gut für die grösseren Regenbogen?
> Ist da die Wurmmethode noch gut wenn man mit der Zapfenrute geht oder sollte man da anderes versuchen? |uhoh:


 
Hallo Simon,

erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch dafür das du nun in Canada leben darfst!!!!

Wenn ihr ein Boot habt würde ich mit Blinkern oder kleinen Wobbler schleppen. Allerdings ist das natürlich vom Gewässer abhängig!

Ich kann euch den Clearwater und den Azur lake ans Herz legen. Nähe Clearwater, am Highway 5 (allerdings geht es von Clearwater noch ca 30 km über eine kleine asphaltierte Strasse und 30 km über eine Gravel road bis zum Anfang des Sees und danach ist alles nur noch mit dem Boot zu erreichen) . Dort könnt ihr auch vor Ort Kanus mieten. Das reicht fürs erste aus zum schleppen, geht aber natürlich auch noch etwas komfortabler! 

http://img177.*ih.us/img177/5383/bild058aq3.jpg

http://img177.*ih.us/img177/8704/bild060np7.jpg

Wo lebt Ihr denn in BC und welche Gewässer befischt ihr?

Gruß

Sascha


----------



## SimontheCanadian (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia (Canada)*

Hallo Sascha, ich habe zur Zeit 4 Gewässer befischt, leider nur in 2 davon etwas gefangen.
3 Gewässer sind zimlich klein daher auch nicht wirklich Touristen fisch Zonen weil die niemand kennt. |rolleyes

Aber einer davon ist der Quesnellake der Weltweit tiefste Gletschersee eine tiefe von 500km. Leider habe ich da nichts gefangen, nichtmal beim schleppen! Da gibts aber riesen Dinger!

Ich wohne in Big Lake Ranch, 7 Stunden von Vancouver entfernt. ( Google Maps hilft)

Hoffe kannst mir noch ein bischen helfen #6


----------



## Ossipeter (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia (Canada)*

Hallo Simon,
willkommen im Board;
frag mal bei Sockey an, der kann dir bestimmt gute Tipps geben.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/member.php?u=2061


----------



## Dxlfxn (24. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia (Canada)*

500 km tief?
Das ist bestimmt der See mit den 900 Pfund Forellen...|supergri|supergri|s


----------



## SimontheCanadian (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia (Canada)*

Argh ich meine doch 500M tief xD 500km wären bischen zuviel xD Quesnellake der tiefste Gletscher überhaupt!

Juhu noch 1 Tag arbeiten und wieder angeln |wavey:


----------



## corny31 (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia (Canada)*

So Simon,

du hast es geschaft! Ich bin neidisch!!!!

Big Lake Ranch ist vom Clearwater lake, bzw. von Clearwater nicht alzu weit entfernt! Z.m. nach canadischen Verhältnissen! Ich schätze 2 - 2 1/2 Stunden. Allerdings sollte der Quesnel Lake oder Horsefly Lake genauso gute Fangergebnisse bringen!

Oder der Fraser River und die ganzen diversen Nebenflüsse solltest du mit der Fliege befischen können! 

Mein Gott, an Gewässern mangelt es euch wirklich nicht!!!!!!!

Mit welchen Ködern habt ihr geschleppt? Ich weis das vor Ort die Rapalas ganz hoch gehandelt werden! Im Clearwater Lake habe ich besonders gut auf grüne und grellgrüne Köder gefangen.

Viele Grüße

Sascha


----------



## SimontheCanadian (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia (Canada)*

Hi Corny31 #h

der Frazer habe ich noch nicht befischt weil der bei uns oben extrem dreckig aussieht und nicht wirklich angenehm aussieht! In den Flüssen darf man auch nur einen Fisch pro Tag rausholen aber der darf nicht kleiner als 40- aber auch nicht grösser als 50cm sein irgendwie sowas! 

Clearwaterlake habe ich noch nie gehört, muss ich mal bei Google gucken!

Beim Quesnel haben wir mit Grün, Silber, Blau, Gelb, Orange geschleppt aber leider keinen biss beim schleppen. Ich vermute wir waren nicht so tief daher kann es dran liegen, aber wenn wir das nächste mal gehen, gehen wir  ca. 20-30 meter runter beim schleppen wo die Grossen sitzen... mal gucken #6


----------



## MarkusZ (25. Juli 2008)

*AW: Angeln in British Columbia (Canada)*

Hi,

den Quesnel hab ich vor einigen Jahren mal einige Tage befischt.

Wichtig war besonders das Echolot, um die Fische und die richtige Angeltiefe aufzuspüren.

Wir waren im Sommer da, da standen die Laketrouts auf ca. 80 - 85ft. Also ohne Downrigger beim Schleppen nicht zu erreichen.  Rainbows waren deutlich flacher, nur so 7 -10 ft. 
Musste man aber schon mind. 50m hinterm Boot schleppen um Bisse zu kriegen. Ansonsten Boot treiben lassen und sternförmig abwerfen, je weiter, desto besser.
Gefangen haben wir auf Rapalas, Daredevils und Spinner.

An Bachmündungen gab es auch Dollies in beeindruckender Größe, aber die wirklichen Kaliber haben wir nicht gekriegt.

Nachts haben wir dann große Aalrutten bis über 80cm geangelt. 

Aber wie überall muss man wohl zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen Ort sein. Bei der Größe des Sees ist es sicher einfach, am Fisch vorbei zu angeln. 

Ich denke, wenn ihr es häufiger probiert, werdet ihr dort noch schöne Fänge machen.

Gruß

Markus


----------

